# what do you guys think



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

i am interested in getting into bow hunting and i was wonderin what you think of this bow. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true would it work? i am 15 should i possibly get something bigger?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my brother has one...to hunt deer id go with a minimum of 40 LB draw weight also check your local state laws alot of states have minimum draws for deer


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

how does he like it? yea i was plannin on about 50lbs for now.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

he likes it alot

hes just got the package and he likes it ...but its toooo small ( size for me )

personally i liek the older no let off bows...but the parker isint bad


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

At 15 yrs old I'd probably go for something bigger, you growing allot right now. 
Look at the classifieds on archerytalk.com lots of great deals on there for bows that are already set up.Just make sure you know what your draw length and weight are. 
Good luck!


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks, i just dont really know what to look for.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

It's plenty of bow so long as you get at least 40# draw wieght. I am 42 and shoot a Mathews SQ2 @ 64# w/carbon supreme arrows and Muzzy 125 three balde. Since you are just getting started you won't want to spend the $900 that I have wrapped up in my outfit. Though bow hunting is addictive it can be frustrating, so before you spend the $$$$$ that I have start out cheaper and make sure you like it and want to stay with it. I hope you will and welcome to ranksof the dedicated. :2cents:


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks, thats what i was thinking i just wanna try it out. i have the perfect spot to go. we shot bows in school for P.E and i enjoyed it alot.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my school was to stuck up for bows and " ******* " stuff... if we had them ida had an a in that class!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

another thing about that bow though...the grip is so small
my hand overlaps its self


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

oh i see. yea im not positive yet on what im gonna buy, im still lookin around


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

best thing to do is ind your local ealer and go tryit out... most dealers here have an in door test range


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

yea im probably gonna buy one from scheels and they have an indoor one.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The smaller the grip the better. I shaved the grip on my Switchback down by about half.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

really? well i got big hands...i got an older PSE with the big grips...and i put padding around it


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You are missing the point. I have big hands also, but a large grip makes it alot easier to torqe the bow.

If both sides of the fatty stuff on your hand are on the bow thats bad, you want it to sit on the fatty part of your hand that your thumb is connected to.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

oh, well i recon its just my style then


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You would tighten your groups alot if you changed your "STYLE"


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my groups are fine if its not broke dont fix it


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i would say if you are just trying out the sport to get a bow used and sett up when i started i bought a jennings buck master and loved it i had the bow for a long time and i still have it know my girl friend is using it i up graded to the switchback xt and love it but if you don't have a lot of money i would say a used one sett up you can get fore around 250.00 give or take and that is sett up ready to kill ! good luck kid it is a awesome sport ! :beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Smaller grip makes it a better shooter that's why Bowtech has such small grips even though everyone and their mother complains about it.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

for a starter bow that would be alright but I don'y know if I would keep it for 10 years....I had a bow like that for a starter and I had it for 3 years and then I really got serious and spend more money to get the good stuff.....


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i like the smaller grips very much, however to slim can bring the bow to close to your arm, causing string slap. this is a problem for me, but if you open up your stance a little more, it wont happen, you just have to get used to shooting an open stance. i really like the whole riser design on the bowtechs, the grip, and the arrow shelf.


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

That parker will do you great, there good bows. However, i wouldnt recomend buying it on cabelas. The bow needs to be customized for you. You wont be disapointed with that bow. I was 14 last year and show a jennings ck3.4r. It was a great bow and it was about the same price as yours, maybe you should look into them


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats a good choice and even a better idea to get in to bowhunting. Most of us old farts started with a lot less than that. Pabowhunter is dead on though with where to buy it. Try to find an archery shop that can get you tuned the right way. At Cabelas you wont get the attention a new shooter needs and I think an archery shop will appreciate your business a lot more.


----------



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am also 15 shot some bow at school and want to get into it and have for awhile im lookin at a parker wildfirexp pakage Pse nova hunter pakage and a few others i think im leanin toward the parker set up at 55#DW and buying some other accessories for it


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey you young guys you do know Parker has a program thats called grow with parker. Go to there website and read up it allows you all to beef up your bow as you can pull more. Great program i am going to start my eight year old in it and he will never need a new bow.


----------



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have looked into the grow up with parker but that is meant for younger archers and ones using smaller bows. It is only avalible with a few of there bows - challenger xp, contender kp, and buck shot xp. It is a great idea if you are starting out and buy a bow with a lighter pound draw and need more later on, But in my case i am lookin at a 50-60#DW(set up @ 55-60) and that will last me until I need a new bow. Also the bow(s) im looking at from parker are not included in the program. I think its great what there doing and love the life time warranty


----------

